# 7 year old with existing hip problem



## QueenJasowner (Dec 6, 2011)

I am the owner of a happy and healthy 7 year old german shepherd that I adopted last year. Lately, she has been showing signs of what I thought was arthritis (it takes her a few minutes to go from laying down to standing up. Just to be safe I took her to the vet, they shot a hip x ray that showed at one point (long before I adopted her) she broke her leg and it healed without being fixed. I was referred to an orthopedic vet that suggested either total hip surgery or removal of the femoral head as options. I have mixed feelings about going ahead with surgery. If my dog were miserable every day having mobility issues, then I would go ahead with surgery without question. However, due to the fact that my dog shows rare signs of discomfort or mobility issues; I am choosing to wait at least until I hear from people who have experience with either of these procedures.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

No experience here. I hope you get some answers. Good luck.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi - how big/how much does your girl weigh? How is her general health? What kind of supplements is she on? How much and what kind of exercise does she do? 

So it is arthritis where the leg was broken or there is hip dysplasia (sp - you would think by now...) as well? 

Did the surgeon give an idea of future prognosis? 

Do I get paid by the question? No, I do not! Just thought that would help in the answers.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Specifically, what did the x-rays show? Since the orthopedic vet is suggesting a femoral head removal, that makes me think that your dog's hip was broken (versus the leg). Does the femoral head sit in the cup properly? Did the orthopedic vet mention displacement of the femoral head in cup or acetablum?


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I've got no experience with this, but, I'd ask the orthopedic vet what her long-term outcome might look like, best, worst, and "normal"-case scenarios, if you decided not surgically repair the hip. Also what kind of recovery you'd be looking at after that kind of major surgery, and what long-term outlook is like, there. Compare the two and decide what is best for her .

Good luck.


----------



## QueenJasowner (Dec 6, 2011)

From what I was told and what I could see on the x-ray, when she broke her leg, the femoral head displaced from the hip and healed out of place. Given the breed history of hip dysplagia, and the fact that I honestly know nothing about her history other than she was spayed and kept up to date on shots; the vet offered those two procedure options. Recovery time for the femoral head removal was slightly less verses a total hip by about 2 weeks. There were a few things that put me off regarding any surgery with this vet. The first being that he could not give me an answer when I asked what was the success rate on senior dogs with this issue. He has high success rates with younger dogs and this procedure and there weren't many vets that are willing to do this procedure on a senior dog. Second, rehab would only be at best (for either surgery) 3 visits in the pool with a treadmill. Third, this girl was overweight when I got her (roughly 100 lbs) for the year she has been with me I can only get her weight down to 88 lbs. And this vet won't do this procedure until my girl is closer to 75 lbs. She is not an active dog, she is always happy to go out for a walk, but running and jumping are not in her vocabulary. I have her on nupro for joint supplements, she seems to be doing fine. I have not noticed any issues with her limping or having trouble moving around. I am constantly weighing the pros and cons, ultimately I am torn because the few dog owners I have talked to about these procedures say that it's better to have them done when a dog is younger.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

QueenJasowner said:


> .... I have her on nupro for joint supplements, she seems to be doing fine. ....


This is one area that you can improve upone. Nupro joint is fine, but for a dog with issues, and that would include almost any dog getting to be a senior, but certainly a dog with the hip history yours has, you should be giving a dedicated hip supplement. There are tons of threads around that talk about different supplements. Many use the glycoflex products, or springtime, and I use cosequin and hyaluronic acid. You can also try adequan injections, and definitely vitamin c in the form of either ester C or sodium ascorbate.

They are great at hiding discomfort. If you are seeing a slight amount, as you described in your first post, then I am willing to bet there is a lot more that you don't see. Try some more joint stuff and see if there is a response.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Do I get paid by the question? No, I do not! Just thought that would help in the answers.


:rofl:

I love it when Jean gets in 20 question mode :laugh:


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If the femoral head is not correctly seated in the acetablum, I would see an orthopedic vet and not just a community vet. This would warrant a specialist as the intervention taken can certainly have an impact upon her mobility and comfort in years to come. You still may not opt for surgery at this time, but a specialist's evaluation and recommendations may give you more comfort.


----------



## carlsonee (Feb 25, 2006)

*My German Shepherd, Falko is 11 years old. I found out in 2009 he had hip dysplasia in his left hip, and fibrotic myopathy in his right leg. The myopathy was an easy tendon release, but the hip is another story. I was fortunate enough to move to Colorado Springs who has the best Ortho and Vet Specialty. After consultations with my vet, it was too risky for FHO and a total hip replacement. If I had caught this when he was 7, I would have had a total hip replacement on my baby.*
*My boy is doing well though, I had a treatment called Bioscaffold performed on all his joints, he is on only one Rimadyl per day, no Tramadol (thank goodness) he has Adequan injections, Welactin liquid, Duralactin, and Dasuquin supplements. He is doing well, I don't expect him to go out and sprint for the frisbee anymore; I am just happy he is not showing signs of pain.*
*I take him for Physical Therapy, I was taking him to the pool and for laser treatments three times per week due to his pain, he is doing so well he only has laser once a month and pool when needed.*
*Maybe you could consider physical therapy and laser treatments?*


----------



## maddy123 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Friends,I am also the owner of German shepherd dog with good health.But few days back my dog had his Total Hip Replacement surgery.Now he feels better and active again!I am really happy to see this results of surgery.


----------

